# Checking in- best time to possibly get room request?



## goofygirl17 (Mar 30, 2010)

We're checking into SSR on a Saturday but actually arriving on Friday night and staying at a friend's house.  We're planning on going to Typhoon Lagoon on Saturday morning but I wondered when the best time would be to check in at SSR.  

I know that check-in is 4:00 but I wondered if we stopped there and did the paperwork if we would have a better chance of getting our room request than if we showed up at 4.

We would like to stay in the Grandstand section but close to the main building and pool.  

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!

PS- I actually still need to call with our room request.  We want to be near the main pool and building but read that Grandstand is the first bus stop.  We're renting a car but may take the bus to MK when we have an early ADR.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 30, 2010)

6:30 am to 10 am - my opinion.


----------



## Holly (Mar 30, 2010)

We just got back...they were lovely...they actually let us pick...a water view in the Springs section across from the pool that was ready at 11am when we checked in, or wait for a Congress.  We picked the Springs and had a great time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 30, 2010)

I've gotten my room requests as late as 11:30 pm. And this has been at SSR, BCV, BWV, VWL and VB and during holiday times(darn school schedule).


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 31, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've gotten my room requests as late as 11:30 pm. And this has been at SSR, BCV, BWV, VWL and VB and during holiday times(darn school schedule).



boy you are lucky!!!:whoopie:


----------



## cymomtx (Apr 12, 2010)

When we arrived March 13th, 10 am, I was able to change our rooms (studio and 2br) from grandstand to Congress park with no problems.  And thinking back, I've always been able to request Congress Park at check in.


----------



## icydog (Apr 15, 2010)

It depends on the resort. At OKW you will probably wait till 4. Same is true for BWV. I think VWL might be a little better. But AKV is the best in my estimation for getting you into a room as soon as you arrive.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Apr 17, 2010)

Update- We checked in at around 10 am.  Our room was ready and we got our request of Grandstand but near the main buildings.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

